# New Soap



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Whatcha think?










I haven't got a name yet....thinking of calling it 'Arabian Nights' 'cause it's got a sort of mysterious incense-like fragrance to it. The blue portion is scented with my Twilight fragrance. The brown is Dragon's Blood and the top is Moonlight Path. It may sound odd but it smells awesome!


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh they are beautiful Kathy! The scent combination sounds cool. :biggrin Are you selling these online?


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:cool :cool that's just cool.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

They look awesome & I like the name, too


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow!! Those are really neat looking!! Like the name too.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Just beautiful! I wish I had more time to play. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Very pretty soaps.. and great name for it too.
Barb


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Very Nice Kathy Kinda like a Mojave design LOVE IT! Tammy


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

How pretty


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I love it. Very attention getting. I need to try to be a little more creative. Sure need a little extra time though.


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Those look really great.


----------

